# What "people food" do you give your dog?



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

This might be a dumb question but I'm curious on what everyone feels is safe or good for dogs. I'm not talking about a raw diet or feeding a full dinner. I feed my 4 month old pup acana pacifica and he's doing great on it.

But what are some regular people foods you guys give your dogs occasionally? Maybe as a treat or if you're finished eating and want to give the dog some. I've heard good things about eggs, and carrots. Not really sure what else


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Mine love fruits and veggies. They go nuts over broccoli stems, radishes, carrots, apples (no seeds, those contain small amounts of cyanide), bananas, strawberries. Occasionally I will let them clean up a plain yogurt or cottage cheese container. I try not to give them too much of anything and I won't let guests feed them scraps at all (my mother in law thinks she's being kind by feeding food scraps and leftovers to dogs, as though that's somehow better than the trash...). More important would be what foods NOT to feed your dogs. Certain plant foods are toxic to dogs and should be *avoided*: tomatoes, grapes, onions just to name a few. I know we have a whole thread somewhere, perhaps it's a sticky, dedicated to toxic foods and plants.


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

My dog seems to do great on Funions and Fruit Rollups.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Raisins, Olives and nuts are also a big no no (not peanuts they are ok)

My boy gets liver, cheese (the stinker the better for him. If I get a Greek salad his drool puddle has wet his whole bed hoping for some feta lol) or beef hot dogs for high value treats while training.

In the house I dehydrate a lot of veggies mostly sweet potato chips. My boy will only eat cooked veggies or raw only with dressing. He is a goof. Apples without the skin and oranges. They one is weird for me lol. Peanut butter and potato chips are also his weakness though.

What's up with carrots? Why have you heard they aren't good? My friends pup loves carrots!!

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Occasionally I give the dogs some pizza crust, and if we are barbecuing we give them each half of a cooked steak


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

Ames, I've heard carrots are good, along with eggs. 

My dog seems to go crazy over an apple, anytime I'm eating one he will patiently watch me (not beg) and then when I'm done, I let him lick what's left lol.


----------



## John_B (Feb 12, 2014)

Very good point, carriana. I didn't realize there was a sticky for toxic foods and plants. That would be much more beneficial to know. Thank you


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Carrots are great, I froze a bag of baby carrots and gave them to Eko and Xena when they were teething.


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Cheese, peanut butter, and carrots.


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

John_B said:


> But what are some regular people foods you guys give your dogs occasionally? Maybe as a treat or if you're finished eating and want to give the dog some. I've heard good things about eggs, and carrots. Not really sure what else


Pretty much anything they'll eat, always in moderation (and some in more moderation than others, ie -- stuff with a lot of sugar, etc).

More often, I will give stuff like raw burger, liver, leftovers, grease drippings, pasta, a good canned food, etc -- mixed in with their kibble. Sometimes they just get a chicken quarter or two for a meal -- they REALLY enjoy this.


----------



## Carla Restivo (Feb 17, 2014)

hashbrown said:


> My dog seems to do great on Funions and Fruit Rollups.


Peanut butter brownies here!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

John_B said:


> Ames, I've heard carrots are good, along with eggs.
> 
> My dog seems to go crazy over an apple, anytime I'm eating one he will patiently watch me (not beg) and then when I'm done, I let him lick what's left lol.


Dude totally misread that my bad lol haha Mel will beg from the corner. I don't care though I ignore him and his drool pile. My guests are sometimes bothered by his begging lol.

Do your dogs all run when you open the fridge? I know if Mel is really sleeping depending in how long it takes him hahaha

Sent from Petguide.com App so please excuse the typos


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

My dogs are carnivores....lol! They hate veggies and fruits...when Lucius was a pup he used to like carrots, not any more. I blend up spinach, sweet potato and garlic in the blender and pour it over their food...mixed with ground beef..haha, they won't eat it whole. I gave Pyra a big whole carrot once and she simply shredded it and spit every bit out...

About the eggs, I give my dogs them whole...they eat the whole thing shell and all  

Anyway, mine love carbs haha! They will eat toast, pizza, noodles, cheese, whatever really...but I don't give this to them, they find it! Haha...

Mine are fed the raw diet so they tons of variety of foods...maybe that is why they now don't like veggies and fruits. Haha


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

.....Mine get a bite of whatever I'm eating when I'm done lol. They're spoiled brats. They sit and wait until im finished and i normallt save a bite for each. But they ADORE carrots. It's their favorite. And sheba loves certain Fruits.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

I don't give mine any human food except a little raw meat for a treat before I cook the rest for my husband and I. They don't like fruits or veggies, well except Apple chunks without skin so they get that once in a while if I eat an apple. My mother in-law used to be horrible about giving Deuce and Precious (before Gem was born) human food when we were not looking. I had asked her not to a couple times, but of course she knows best so she just hid it better. One day I caught her feeding Deuce grapes and she continued to give him another after I said it would make him sick. That was the last time I allowed my dogs to go over there.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MtnMama (Apr 2, 2014)

I know it's not people food, but Pobbles loves grass... since the first day we took him home, he's always grazed in the front yard whenever we go outside. Weird, right? lol He's definitely an omnivore... I feed raw, so aside from meat/bone he gets a veggie mix in the morning and gobbles it up just as fast as any meat/bone meal. In the mix he gets whatever variety we have in the fridge... spinach, kale, sweet potato, carrots, cucumber, celery, green pepper... plus a clove of garlic, maybe some coconut oil, a bit of honey.. we put it through the chopper along with a bit of water to make it into a pulp. He gets apple cider vinegar in his water, and a few times per week a whole egg from the back yard. He loves apples & pears...

Sometimes he gets a bite here and there of some leftover from dinner, or veggie ends while I'm cooking. He loves peanut butter (of course!) and bits of cheese in his kong... My husband is going to be cooking up a pork roast this weekend. There's aaaalways a drool puddle for that.. (and the dog likes it, too)


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

During the summer, Roller and Ices love watermelon. They occasionally get pizza crusts, eggs or egg shells, cucumbers, celery, cheese, and whatever my 4 yr old daughter sneaks to them like chips (which instantly make Roller vomit-he has a sensitive tummy), or whatever she's eating lol. They love peanut butter and kibble stuffed into their beef soup bones and frozen. When I'm trimming fat/gristle off chicken or beef prior to cooking, they get that as a treat, or thrown in their food dish depending on if its feeding time or not.


----------



## HeavyJeep (May 7, 2011)

My dogs don't eat dog food.. so I guess my answer would be better suited to what people food my dogs don't eat


----------



## Tazz (Jan 27, 2014)

Ok give my dog turkey, cheese American and Swiss not a lot.chicken hard boiled eggs once a week.


----------



## Captain (Apr 21, 2014)

I give my dog charlie left overs all the time, from pizza to meatloaf... hell, he loves it, what's so bad about it?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Can't be worse than feeding a poor quality kibble like O'roy or Pedigree  the pizza I mean  meatloaf is beef so...all good there with the exception of the bread added and most bread is processed and is made of grains which dogs can't digest anyway. You are better off just giving him a hunk of raw beef and some RAW bone


----------



## Sarah~ (Mar 13, 2013)

Wow lol I feel so much better I always feel really guilty giving them people food but I can't help it!  I'm a sucker for big brown eyes


----------

